# Screw in Nock buster nibbs



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just curious how many of you guys would be interested in something like this.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would. Especially if they co get it to a 75 grain


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep I can do 75 grain Pete.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Also they will be custom to your arrows and will be flush with the insert.


----------



## tinitim (Aug 26, 2005)

That's a good idea.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Would love to have some in 85 gr that would fit my CT Cheetahs.....When you get it figured out shoot me a pm and I'll order some.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I will do that Matthew. We are close to producing them right now.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

what is it?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

A screw in point that looks like the nockbuster points for the guys that have to use inserts in thier class.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

What is th projected pricing John? You got any brochures you can send me? Would love to show them around and to the local shops.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Right now projected pricing is $36.00 a dozen. I am working on some brochures Pete.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I will have a pic of the model tomorrow.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

johnh1720 said:


> I will have a pic of the model tomorrow.


Cool...can't wait to see them.

Any idea on what all grain weights you're going to offer the in?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

johnh1720 said:


> I will have a pic of the model tomorrow.


Looking forward to the pics.....Harperman


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Matthew not sure on the weights. There will be something for everybody lol.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

johnh1720 said:


> Right now projected pricing is $36.00 a dozen. I am working on some brochures Pete.




Sweet. May just have to get a dozen. Wiegh them, shoot the crap out of them and put the info and pics up on AT and the other sites.


Will there also be various diameters?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a peek at what they will look like.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes Pete. I am looking into making them available for every arrow.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't forget about me if these are a hit John......


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

John the model looks awesome...when you get that first set milled I've got targets and arrows ready to test them. Heck I need some of these before indoor 3D starts.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Not at all man lol. I should have some for you to try next week.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Anybody who wants some pm me with your contact info.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Need some for Fatboys in 125gr. Plus some for Easton Axis 400's incase I use my hunting arrows for 3d. 100gr.
[email protected]


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Just sent you a text.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like my idea might be a hit after all.......


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt for my great idea....lol


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep Ray it looks like guys want these after all. My machinest is making some runs this week to see if he can lower the price some.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

If there is a patent in the works for these I want to know about it since it was my idea.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

No patent from us lol. But it's not to say somebody else won't. We are making these at his costs and not making anything off of them. He is doing this cause he is a nice guy and an archer himself.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Well then heck as many as I am going to sell for you where is the love?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't worry Erik. You will see the love lol.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

johnh1720 said:


> Don't worry Erik. You will see the love lol.


What about 330grain tips for some 2712's


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

If thats what you want lol.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Can you do it? and not get too long where it will bend? Or even make it just not as a nock buster?

I have 300 grain nibbs in it now but I am about 50 grains shy of a great spine.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sure we can. I will talk to him and see what he comes up with. What is the od of the arrow shaft?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

johnh1720 said:


> I'm sure we can. I will talk to him and see what he comes up with. What is the od of the arrow shaft?


27/64"


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok I will pass the info along.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a pic of an actual point. They will be sharper than this we were tweaking the program.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks good, can't wait to get some


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Ray. He should be doing yours this week.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

looks good


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Johnh1720,

I PM'd you about these and have not heard back. I am aware you may have other things on, but I am very interested in these. Could you let me know if you can do an 80grain, 5/16th tip. Postage to Australia too.

Leigh.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

That tip looks awesome John. 


Also I did get the email. That looks like it might fit what I need. Shoot me a text with expected cost and about 10oz of weights. 10 in bar.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

loomis77 said:


> Johnh1720,
> 
> I PM'd you about these and have not heard back. I am aware you may have other things on, but I am very interested in these. Could you let me know if you can do an 80grain, 5/16th tip. Postage to Australia too.
> 
> Leigh.


pm sent.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

goofy2788 said:


> That tip looks awesome John.
> 
> 
> Also I did get the email. That looks like it might fit what I need. Shoot me a text with expected cost and about 10oz of weights. 10 in bar.


Matt,
I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

johnh1720 said:


> Here is a pic of an actual point. They will be sharper than this we were tweaking the program.


That actually looks really good IMO, I don't know if I would make them any sharper... I don't think it would make any difference on deflections, and would probably just make the tip easier to bend... Just a thought..?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Didnt think about that. I am going to try both ways and see which is more durable.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I would second the sharpness issue. Needle sharp will only make them bend or break easier. About like the prototype is about all you need to chrush the nock infront of you.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay guys here is the deal. We are going to offer the first 4 guys who want a dozen a money back guarantee if not satisfied. Pm me if interested.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nobody wants them?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Need to put this in the classifieds.

I am going to get a dozen but I dont need the money back gaurantee because I know I can find you. Once I get my arrows for this coming 3D figured out I will get the point weight known and order them give me a week or so.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im definitely going to try these out.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Got mine ordered. Gonna use them for indoor 3D....should make people love me. LOL


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Got mine ordered. Gonna use them for indoor 3D....should make people love me. LOL


that is mean. I love it.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

help me out guys, do I go with VForce HV's or XRinger HV's. what do I use????????? what ever I get will have these tips.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Victory arrows so I can't offer any suggestions but if you were a CX shooter I'd say either CXL Pro's or LineJammers.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm not familiar with Victory arrows so I can't offer any suggestions but if you were a CX shooter I'd say either CXL Pro's or LineJammers.


That would be the XRingers....

VForce are like lightspeeds and xringers are like 22 series or fatboys.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

John, text me if you can make 70 grain tips for the Xringers.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> John, text me if you can make 70 grain tips for the Xringers.


Depending on what type of shooting you're going to be doing.....The Xringer is built more for indoor spot shooting. They have a thin wall so the durability of them in a 3D setting isn't the best. I shot the VX-22 HV's for a long time which give you a larger diameter shaft but still keeps some of the strength as the standard size shaft. Also the X-ringer is a 24 series arrow. The vx-22 would be more like a fatboy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well apparently John's machinist buddy is not making these now. Did anybody get some???? I was supposed to but never did.....


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nobody got any. We both decided it wasn't worth it. If you want to go ahead and offer them. There are guys that want them.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

John,

PM sent in regards to refund now owing to me, since you have changed your mind about producing these points.

Leigh.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pm replied to. Refund was issued already.


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj (Aug 26, 2011)

those look really really cool. Can i get em for fatboys ?


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

Balls. Sounded like an awesome idea.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Get ahold of rdraper_3 if you are interested in the screw in points. Myself and my machinest are not making them.


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

Can u do gt 22's in 65 grains


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Did anyone ever get these off the ground or produced in any fashion?


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Great Idea...
I've had more "glance outs" than I care to recall this year.

60 grain - lightnspeed 500's...?


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

I'll take some in 55 grains or 60 I have been waiting for something like this


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

This is a real old thread. But...... TopHat and X-Spot make some fairly pointed screw-in points. I used CXL inserts turned down just a shave so they would fit into FatBoys with 90 grain points when I shot AHC in the IBO. Lighter tips simply did not group as well and 5 FPS wasn't worth much looser groups.

The CXL inserts are a bit lighter but more importantly they are tapered down to take a smaller diameter point which means you can use lighter points and still have pointier point.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

robinofthehood said:


> Great Idea...
> I've had more "glance outs" than I care to recall this year.
> 
> 60 grain - lightnspeed 500's...?





Sbay said:


> I'll take some in 55 grains or 60 I have been waiting for something like this


Checkout "TopHat Apex 3D Screw-In Points (50-70 grain)" at Lancaster Archery Supply.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Firenocks are the closest I have seen - they take a beating too....

http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AeroSys


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Firenocks are the closest I have seen - they take a beating too....
> 
> http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AeroSys


I just can't see spending $25 on six field points when you could buy dozens of another brand of VERY good field points. I just don't see any advantage.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Agreed - I havent tried the screw in top hats...I have shot a lot of their glue in ones. The conical ones I have had good luck with, and really like them. The others the sharper ones I had really good luck with the first dozen. But the second dozen were all junk within a few weeks - hitting the back of a pin bushing was rough on them.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> I just can't see spending $25 on six field points when you could buy dozens of another brand of VERY good field points. I just don't see any advantage.


They are nothing in price for those tungsten point from carbon express and easton. For durability and light weight you should look at our GR5 titanium 45 grain 9mm point they are $49.95 for 6 which is a steal in my humble opinion.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know....Nock busters here, people against nock busters, people complaining of the ASA X ring too small so the want of nock busters...I get dizzy. For ASA there's 5 to a group. I figured something of a possibility of 19 fat shafts in or catching the 1.5" X ring.

These nock buster points, nothing against them really. You want, buy them.... Saunders has had pointy points for one heck of along time. What, $6.00 per dozen? Common sizes, from small to fairly large. Haven't weighed any, but pretty sure a matched weight dozen could be had pretty darn easy....tad bit of grinding and Presto!


----------

